# Acacia bowl with turquoise infill



## sbwertz (May 23, 2011)

This is my third attempt at bowl turning. The blank had a big crack and several small cracks that I filled with turquoise


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 23, 2011)

It looks like you did an admirable job filling in the cracks, but I'm not too crazy about the color. Kinda turned it into a crack highlighter. I would have looked into charcoal or coffee grounds, but that's just an opinion.


----------



## sbwertz (May 23, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> It looks like you did an admirable job filling in the cracks, but I'm not too crazy about the color. Kinda turned it into a crack highlighter. I would have looked into charcoal or coffee grounds, but that's just an opinion.


 
I meant it to be a crack highlighter.  To me a crack isn't a flaw, it's a feature!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 23, 2011)

Nice looking bowl.  I like the cracks filled also.


----------



## bitshird (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful bowl Sharon, nice job on the inlay, people don't realize how difficult it can be to turn a piece of wood with an open crack in it, your fill choice is great.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 24, 2011)

I like it... like you, I never worry about cracks in the wood, except when they come apart and I have pieces sailing around my head... something to avoid if you can.... I like the turquoise fill... it does highlight the crack, and shows off the wood very nicely.  Good Work.


----------



## Rangertrek (May 24, 2011)

Great looking bowl Sharon.  I like the stone infill, great finish.  And, excellent work for only a few bowls.


----------



## nava1uni (May 24, 2011)

Sharon,
I really like the shape of the bowl.  I like filling voids.  In a fine wood grain I sometimes grind the stone finer and the blend, to my eye, flows easier.  Your turquoise has a bit of green in it and I like that.


----------



## David Keller (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful wood and a nice simple form!  Crack filling seems to triple my turning and sanding time, so you're to be commended for ending up with a great finish like you did.  Nicely done!


----------



## fernhills (May 25, 2011)

Nice one.  What size is it ?  i have been thinking of making some small wood bowls for shaving mugs.  I like your contrast.   Carl


----------



## sbwertz (May 25, 2011)

fernhills said:


> Nice one. What size is it ? i have been thinking of making some small wood bowls for shaving mugs. I like your contrast. Carl


 
The bowl is 5" across and 2.5" high.

Thank you all so much for the encouraging words.  I made one bowl in a woodcraft class. Then I made a small walnut bowl for my father.  This was my third try, and my first from a log blank.  The first two were from purchased dry wood blanks.  This one was from a small log given me by a friend.  It was a bit green when I rough turned it.  I let it sit in our very low humidity (16 percent) for about a month befoe final turning.  

I just have a midi lathe, so I can't turn a bowl much bigger than this one.


----------

